# Fun morning walking around



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got out with my dad Christmas eve to do some walking around with the shotguns. No beagles so yours truly has to play dog on these trips and kick brush piles but to get out with dad I'll take that duty. We joke that my young son will one day take my place as brush kicker but not quite yet. We ended up kicking out 3.....straight missed the 1st one, dad killed #2 and 3 never really got out in the open. I saw it move through the fence row but must have holed up. Also had some bonus dove action as well. Saw them flying around the cut corn so threw some extra bird shot in the pack just in case and it paid off. Seven doves between us. So all in all a pretty dang good day getting out with the old man. 








Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Daughter was excited about the rabbit too.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Got back on the doves today and kicked a bonus rabbit. Had to walk the cut corn fields to keep them moving.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you do with the doves just cut out the breasts?..any good?


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Shad Rap said:


> What do you do with the doves just cut out the breasts?..any good?


no knife even needed! just jam your thumb in behind the breast and pull it off. i think they taste very good. merinade in italian dressing, or bbq, and shishkabob with onions, peppers, and tomatoes on the grill. mm mmm


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Same method of cleaning here and I think they are good. Either on the grill like rmk mentioned or I will fillet the breast off and saute with some butter and salt/pepper


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

DLarrick said:


> Got back on the doves today and kicked a bonus rabbit. Had to walk the cut corn fields to keep them moving.


looks like a good outing right there! man i miss that remington 11. good shooting and fun to shoot shotogun. exact same engraving and stock as my dads. i let a friend barrow it for a float trip down the river to shoot some ducks. it ended up in the bottom of the river for 3 weeks before we found it. wood swollen and cracked. and blueing wore off the metal in several places from sediment flowing over it. havent gotten it redone yet but definitely intend too


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Man that would suck to have thay happen. That is actually my dads gun but he had to work today. Definitely a fun shogun to shoot.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Here ya go shad. Sautéed breast with the hearts saved from each too.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Dove is excellent tasting and fun to shoot. Not too much of a challenge and generally there are plenty of them. Having that rabbit is a nice bonus. Nice looking table fare.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Not too much of a challenge? My buddy and I have gone out to hunt dove, and not seen a bird. Then we'd return to his house and see 100 of them perched on the power lines in front! For the life of us we cannot predict where and when the doves will be!

Dove hunting is one of life's unsolved mysteries for us!


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

I agree buckeye....hunted this same property in the fall dove season and not many birds flying at all. I actually went to check my cameras one day and noticed all the doves and then went back with the shotguns for those two days of good action. Went back this past Saturday and shot one bird.


----------

